# Alone - RG Audio.......that cover art....



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

What the fuck is up with the head in this artwork....


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

He looks to be a psyker, so I assume he's channeling energy


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> He looks to be a psyker, so I assume he's channeling energy


I believe he is referring to the size of the head. Which I agree with, it's far too small.


LotN


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

I wonder how this happens. I'd draw a rough outline of the actual body before starting with the armor just to get the proportions right.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Sevatar said:


> I wonder how this happens. I'd draw a rough outline of the actual body before starting with the armor just to get the proportions right.


My best guess is that the art team dialogue went something like this:

"Here's the drawing for that new book boss."
"Thanks, right on time too!"
...
"Wait a second. There's not enough room for the entire heading. We need to write it's a audio drama, otherwise people get confused"
"Oh... What do you want to do."
"Make his head smaller. People won't notice."
"Are you sure? He will probably look kinda silly. I mean his fists will be bigger than his head."
"I said; make his head smaller"
"Can't we just make the audio drama text smaller?"
"Make. His. Head. Smaller."
"But..."
"I SAID MAKE HIS HEAD SMALLER DAMNIT AND GET ME A NON-FAT, NON-DIARY LATTE!"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That one is quite awful.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I believe he is referring to the size of the head. Which I agree with, it's far too small.
> 
> 
> LotN


Ah. Yeah, that is a fair point. Didn't really pay attention to the size of the head. The channeling of energy is what drew my attention.


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

Yea I noticed the glowing first, only after reading comments did I go back and notice the ridiculous tiny ness of it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

How could you not notice it. It looks retarded.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

no no you have it all wrong, this is an ancient raven guard shadow technique, by reducing the size of some body parts he can go all ninja and stuff, he has just not mastered it that well, ... I hope.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone remember Pinhead from the Puppet Master movies?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Anyone remember Pinhead from the Puppet Master movies?


I read that and for a moment was thinking of an entirely different Pinhead.


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like the Raven Guard got sick of people beating them at their own game and engineered a Marine who's immune to getting headshotted.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

piemelke said:


> no no you have it all wrong, this is an ancient raven guard shadow technique, by reducing the size of some body parts he can go all ninja and stuff, he has just not mastered it that well, ... I hope.


Thats my excuse for the missus.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Thats my excuse for the missus.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Thats my excuse for the missus.


a dirty mind is a joy forever


----------

